# Some interesting wild cat



## Ignis (Apr 27, 2010)

I think this is a wild cat because he is at many places looking for food and he ran way from people i think like all wild cats do. He used to play with some domestic cat here. I tried to give him some confidence over me, giving some food and i took some close pictures, i will not domesticate him, he can live on his own and that's nice.
I got interested because he has a thick tail and long hair, maybe is some hybrid, but i dont see many like that where i live.

What breed is he if any?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and I hope we can answer your questions. First, I don't think he looks to be any breed, and I doubt he could be a hybrid because of his lack of 'wild' markings due to the agouti gene. Because he is a black cat he has no agouti and if he were a hybrid he would have inherited one agouti gene from the 'wild' parent. I think his status is best described as a domestic longhaired "feral" cat. 
Where do you live, and is there an indigenous population of wild cats or reverted domestic feral cats?

Genetically I can tell he is black based with no agouti and has the homozygous/recessive pair of Longhair genes.
oaall I can't tell what his tabby pattern is, sometimes it is difficult to tell on solid coats unless the sun is just right. The burnished color of his longer fur is simple sun-bleaching due to grooming.
Overall, I think he looks like a reverted housecat because his eyes and posture look relaxed around you, as if he wants to, or has learned to trust you.
Very nice pics of him, I really like his eyes.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Ignis (Apr 27, 2010)

I live in Portugal, i dont think there is around here where i live native wild cats, so its really a feral cat. Well the cat was not so afraid like others here, where if they see me from a few meters they become very afraid and run from me, this one was more calm because he had close contact with me in the past because of the other domestic cat, they were chasing each other so sometimes i got pretty close to him, but always with fear, for the first times if i got a few meters from him he would ran way and then come back to play with the other cat when i was not there, then has the close encounter were begin to happen more times he wouldnt run way so easily, sometime he passed over me but with fear and fast. This domestic cat died a few weeks ago. Now yesterday i tried to build trust with him, when he saw me he didnt get off his eyes of me because of the possible threatening and retreating back slowly, i stared at there looking at him too with no moves and than after some minutes he became relaxed and chilled out, i tried to give him some food, but he was at the neighbour and he wouldn't go to my terrain, i could do rapid movements that he wouldnt scare. Today he was at my terrain and gave him some food and then was there where he gain full trust, but just some simple touchs, if i do some false move he make that unfriendly sounds. Yah its a feral cat with long hair genes, but i dont see here any other long hair feral cat from my limited knowlegde of cats around here. There could be in other areas.

In some other days, there were times where he wanted to approach to me but always without trust, i think he wanted some easy food lol, now if i make a move with my fingers telling him that i have food he run to me thinking i have food in my hand and he stays there close to me for a few minutes, i can play with him but only with objects, like some stick, i don´t do with my hands has he can hurt me if i do some false move and than after a few minutes he go way to his normal feral life has he see's there is nothing more from me.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, he is extremely beautiful.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Very beautiful! I've always had a thing for black cats!


----------

